# حبة واعدة.. لإنقاص الوزن.من دون.................



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

حبة واعدة.. لإنقاص الوزن.. من دون برامج حمية غذائية وتمارين رياضية
14/12/2008





لندن: «الشرق الأوسط» - نجح باحثون أميركيون في تطوير حبة جديدة لإنقاص الوزن، أعلنوا أنها اجتازت المرحلة الثانية للتجارب عليها. ويطلق على الحبة الدوائية الجديدة اسم «لوركاسيرين»، وقد قادت لدى تجربتها على عدد من الرجال والنساء المصابين والمصابات بالسمنة، الى إنقاص اوزانهم بشكل ملموس. 

وقال خبراء شركة «أرينا» للصناعات الصيدلية في سان دييغو بولاية كاليفورنيا الاميركية، الذين طوروا الحبة الدوائية، ان «حبة لوركاسيرين تتمتع بآلية جديدة تماما لتقليل الوزن بكميات كبيرة، كما انها تتمتع بجوانب معتمدة للسلامة الصحية للاشخاص الذين تناولوها». وعلق دومنيك بيهان المسؤول العلمي في الشركة على الدراسة التي نشرت نتائجها في عدد مجلة «أوبيسيتي» المعنية بشؤون السمنة، بأن الحبة «قد أظهرت نجاحا متواصلا في انقاص الوزن بكميات كبيرة». وأضاف ان «التجارب التي أجريت على الحبة لم تشمل أي برامج لنظام خاص للحمية الغذائية او لإجراء تمارين رياضية، ومع ذلك تم إنقاص الوزن كثيرا». وتنفذ الشركة حاليا المرحلة الثالثة من الاختبارات، التي ستقود في حال نجاحها الى طرح الحبة نهاية عام 2009 المقبل. ويعاني الملايين من الاميركيين من السمنة التي تتهددهم بالإصابة بمرض السكري. ورغم ان الحمية الغذائية والتمارين الرياضية تمثل افضل وسائل انقاص الوزن فان الكثير من الناس يستعيدون وزنهم المفقود حال التوقف عن ممارستها. 

ويوجد في الاسواق دواءان شائعان لانقاص الوزن هما «زينيكال» و«ميريديا»، إلا انهما يتسببان في ظهور بعض الأعراض الجانبية. وتؤثر الحبة الجديدة على مستقبلات الناقل العصبي السيروتونين في المخ، بهدف انقاص الوزن، وهي مستقبلات «5 ـ أتش تي 2 سي» للسيروتونين، من دون ان تؤثر على مستقبلات شبيهة توجد في القلب. 

وكان دواء «فين ـ فين» الذي يوجه للتأثير على مستقبلات السيروتونين في المخ والقلب قد سحب من الأسواق عام 1997 عندما ظهر ان له تأثيرات سيئة على صمامات القلب.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*المهم انها تكون كوسه ومالهاش اضرار خطيرة
فعلا السمنه المفرطه بتسبب مشاكل كتير جدا
ربنا يحمينا
ميرسى يا كليمو موضوع رائع ومهم جدا*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

كوكى

مرورك نور

شكراااا ربنا

يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2009)

مرسي كليمو علي الموضوع المفيد

ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa
شكرااااا  جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد يا كليمو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

kokoman

شكرااااا اخي العزيز

لحضورك الدائم

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل كليمووووووووو

ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

شكرااااااا جزيلا  لمرورك

نورت

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير يا كليمو
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون.

شكرااااااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي يا كليمو 
موضوع روعة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييل جداااااا
ربنا يبارك بحياتك ويعوضك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
بس انا اعتقد ان لو كل واحد اهتم بالرياضة هيكون في غني عن المشاكل دي و الادوية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يا كليمو على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)

st athanasius

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## merash (8 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى كتير على المعلومة


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*بس ياريت ميكنش ليها اعراض جانبية
موضوع مفيييد
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2009)

veronika

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

merash

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا..
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

يا نهار ابيض اية الست اللي في الصورة ياة دة وحش اوي ....
احمدك يارب


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

mr.hima
اهلا بك في منتدى الثقافة اخي العزيز

بالحقية اطلعت على كل ردودك بالمواضيع

واستنتجت ما يلي

انك قرئتها كلها

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2009)

* لو فعلا الحبه دى مالهاش اعراض جانبيه تبقى فعلا هايله ويا رب تبقى متوفره فى كل دول العالم
ميرسى يا كليموو على انك بتجيبلنا كل جديد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل يا دونا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

لا أؤمن كثيرا بالحبوب لها مضاعفات كثيرة لكن عندي ايمان بضبط الفم عن تناول الأطعمة الكثيرة الدسمة وأؤمن بشكل كبير بالرياضة المستمرة اليومية لأن لها فوائد كثيرة 
ميرسي كليمو





​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2009)

Joyful Song

المهم اان الانسان يستطيع فعل شيء ما

والحبة مصنوعة للاجسام السمينة جداااااا

لتساعدهم مع الرياضة والاحتراس من الدسم

شكرا جوريجنا الرب يباركك


----------

